

Written for HN: The Robe of Entrepreneurship, a Short Story - imperator
http://primevector.wordpress.com/2009/09/24/the-robe-of-entrepreneurship-a-short-story/

======
imperator
I wrote this short story because I enjoy the culture on Hacker News and
because I was reading Maslow on Management. In the Maslow book, he was talking
about the psychological importance of entrepreneurs to a society, and even
recommended something like a monk's robe for entrepreneurs in order to endow
them with a respect similar to doctors or other respected professions.

I find my best short stories are ones where I restrict myself to a theme or
idea. In this case, the restricting theme was entrepreneurship.

------
kaiserama
This is slightly offtopic, but the first time I saw Kobe Bryant play (in the
McDonalds High School All-American Game) he wore a shirt under his jersey with
one long sleeve, one no sleeve. Despite how you feel about him personally he
is definitely his own person. This story seems to validate the concept that
individuals can and should do things that make them...individuals...including
wearing shirts with one short and one long sleeve.

:)

